# Tabs in the Red Binder



## bzarnett (Sep 14, 2004)

What where the tabs that where included in the red binder?

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 14, 2004)

:idunno: What red binder


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 14, 2004)

red binder?


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 14, 2004)

Remember those binders were a product of the 70's.  Those Tabs are now Diet Cokes.  

Jeff


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 14, 2004)

In the 80's (I think that was the time line), the Mr. Parker published for the IKKA a red binder containing the material. Inside the binder there where a series of tabs on a variety of subject matters from formalities to anatomy. Not all the tabs where filled out.


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 14, 2004)

Maybe they were for you to fill out and keep orginized as you take notes and further your study and understand ing of the art.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 14, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> :idunno: What red binder


 The Accumulative Journal that Mr. Parker used to sell.....

 This is the "old" one that is embossed on the front...


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 16, 2004)

Very cool, I have to ask, when did you recieve that one and Do you have ones for your group as well.

Thank you,

Dan.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Very cool, I have to ask, when did you recieve that one and Do you have ones for your group as well. Thank you, Dan


 Oh gosh.... I probably have had this one since around 1978.

 No I have not yet created one for my material as of yet, but it is a good idea.

 :asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Oh gosh.... I probably have had this one since around 1978.
> 
> No I have not yet created one for my material as of yet, but it is a good idea.
> 
> :asian:



What might you include in yours, I say might because I know this short notice with the question.

Thank you.

Dan.


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for posting the photos of the Red Binder.

Any chance in posting some of the material that is inside too ?


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> What might you include in yours?  Thank you.  Dan.


 I have individual "student manuals" for each rank which contain pertinent material required for each rank.  These particular manuals are good for the beginning student to reference the material that they are currently learning so as to be an aid at this time.   

 The "Accumulative Journal" {Teacher Manual} type of notebook is encouraged and a necessity for a more detailed technical "teaching" study center on each area of study. For example, there are several "SECTIONS" such as ... Introduction, Formalities, Basics, Forms & Sets, Technique, Weapons training, Drills, History & Time Lines, Human Anatomy, Terminology, Illustrations, Teaching Skills, and so forth...... I strongly encourage the use of "plastic pocket sheets" to put your material in and not have holes punched in all the material then you will be able to "update" and note when the student gained new knowledge and only have to print out a new _section_ instead of an entire book. Within these sections the student needs to break down the topics into several pages of supporting facts and focal points. 

  Lets take The Self Defense  Techniques for an example..... 

 The first portion will have a alphabetical, categorical (16 & 24) per belt and per the web of knowledge, directional, & master key breakdown of the Base 154 & optional techniques to the system. Then the following section will take each individual technique and further break it down and examine it's components...

  I'll  use *Delayed Sword* as an _example_......

  The  *1st section/s* will have the technical read out  _*[description]*_ of the technique.
  The *2nd section/s*  will have the _*[notes]*_ on this technique {this includes the  reason for the name, the theme, the ideal phase of the  attack, some what if's that could be applicable}
  The *3rd  section/s* will have exactly what the technique _*[contains and what  it  teaches]*_ to the student
  The *4th section/s* will contain  the *[principles]* per each segment of the technique
  The *5th  section/s* will contain the *[foot work]* patterns of the  technique
  The *6th section/s* will contain a _*[photo  breakdown]*_ to the technique
  The *7th section/s* will contain  the _*[master key & family related moves]
*_The *8th  section/s* will contain _*[any other miscellaneous notes]*_  associated with the technique.

  That should give you a little insight into  your question from my perspective.
  :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 16, 2004)

Very nice

So when can some one get a copy ?


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 16, 2004)

Mr. C:

Got my copy of the red binder 20-ish years ago, with the understanding that many of the empty tabs would have subsequent material/handouts released (upon completion) for insertion into the compilation. Do you know if that end of the project ever found completion? Still have empty tabs glaring at me every time I walk down memory lane. I haven't wanted to fill in IKKA tabs with personal stuff (i.e., great anatomy charts and notes from Chiro college; Acupunk charts, etc.).  So, part 2, were they meant to wait for subsequent material, or were they meant to fill with stuff acquired along the journey, regardless of source?

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

Chicago Green Dragon said:
			
		

> Very nice
> So when can some one get a copy ?
> Chicago Green Dragon


   Thank you.  

 This material is what *I* have  _personally_ learned, gathered, collected, and innovated with throughout my  Journey thru American Kenpo, I share this material in _detail _to my loyal  organization members and personal students that are dedicated and committed to  learning the Art as I teach it in it's entirety.

 A little old fashioned  .... maybe.... but that's how I am.  

 :asian:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon (Sep 16, 2004)

You are very welcome and I respect and admire your way.

Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> Mr. C:
> Got my copy of the red binder 20-ish years ago, with the understanding that many of the empty tabs would have subsequent material/handouts released (upon completion) for insertion into the compilation.
> *Do you know if that end of the project ever found completion?* Still have empty tabs glaring at me every time I walk down memory lane. I haven't wanted to fill in IKKA tabs with personal stuff (i.e., great anatomy charts and notes from Chiro college; Acupunk charts, etc.).
> Regards, Dave


 
 No, it never did find completion




			
				Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> So, part 2, were they meant to wait for subsequent material, or were they meant to fill with stuff acquired along the journey, regardless of source?
> Regards, Dave


 
 In the _beginning_ the _initial intention_ *WAS* to fill the tabs with "official IKKA" material but for what ever reason the project was constantly on the "back burner" in Mr. Parker's priority list.

 So after nearly *24* years now....  It would probably be safe to say that it is _*ok*_ to fill and expand them with what ever you so desire from whatever sources you may choose *or* follow your personal Associations guidelines to the subject.:ultracool

 :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 16, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> So after nearly *24* years now....


Point taken. (and they said I was slow  )

Sorry the project never saw completion: I've been holding out, hoping it did, and I just fell outta the loop.  One of those, "someday I'll fill these in" things.

No true association guidelines anymore (yet), but some awesome resources from some great teachers that I'll finally have a home for.

Thanks,

D.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> No true association guidelines anymore (yet), but some awesome resources from some great teachers that I'll finally have a home for.
> Thanks,D.


 Well, there are many excellent instructors out there, find one you like and continue your journey!  Several close to you {as you are already aware of} and some not so close but reachable.  

 If you ever need names and numbers... feel free to call me.

 Kenpoaloha,
 480-483-0709 - H
 602-469-1209 - C
goldendragon7@cox.net
 :asian:


----------



## bzarnett (Sep 16, 2004)

Introduction
Formalities
Basics
Forms & Sets
Technique
Weapons training
Drills
History & Time Lines
Human Anatomy
Terminology
Illustrations
Teaching Skills

Any others? artyon: 

Thank you Sir!

Bryan


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 17, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I have individual "student manuals" for each rank which contain pertinent material required for each rank.  These particular manuals are good for the beginning student to reference the material that they are currently learning so as to be an aid at this time.
> 
> The "Accumulative Journal" {Teacher Manual} type of notebook is encouraged and a necessity for a more detailed technical "teaching" study center on each area of study. For example, there are several "SECTIONS" such as ... Introduction, Formalities, Basics, Forms & Sets, Technique, Weapons training, Drills, History & Time Lines, Human Anatomy, Terminology, Illustrations, Teaching Skills, and so forth...... I strongly encourage the use of "plastic pocket sheets" to put your material in and not have holes punched in all the material then you will be able to "update" and note when the student gained new knowledge and only have to print out a new _section_ instead of an entire book. Within these sections the student needs to break down the topics into several pages of supporting facts and focal points.
> 
> ...


And here I was thinking I wasn't giving much of a chance to respond  I should have known better. Thats great info

Thank you Sir

Dan.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 17, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> And here I was thinking I wasn't giving much of a chance to respond  I should have known better. Thats great info Thank you Sir Dan.


 Hee hee.... you are welcome.... now go get your Journal started.... LOL


 :asian:


----------



## D_Brady (Sep 17, 2004)

Everytime Mr Dye talks to me about a technique or a teaching attribute I'm writing on something, airport napkin, hotel stationary, my arm. I'll be with him again in Baltimore in a few weeks.

I'm impressed with the info your providing your students with, guarenteeing to keep the art alive.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 17, 2004)

D_Brady said:
			
		

> Everytime Mr Dye talks to me about a technique or a teaching  attribute I'm writing on something, airport napkin, hotel stationary, my arm.  I'll be with him again in Baltimore in a few weeks.


 Mr. Dye is a good man!  Listen to him and study what he says.  I'll be in West Virginia the 15th and 16th of October.... so stop by and say hi if you can.

 Note taking is  nothing new.   In the early days, Mr. Parker would have a little spiral notebook  in his pocket and would often take it out an jot down an idea that came to mind  or an observation.  So, ya see..... you got a little "Parker" in ya!   LOL

 Go to as many workshops, seminars, camps etc. that you can.  Absorb  what the teachers are discussing and file that in what I call your "KNOWLEDGE  BANK".  :ultracool



			
				D_Brady said:
			
		

> I'm impressed with the info your  providing your students with, guaranteeing to keep the art  alive.


 Thanks!  I try to pass on the Art as completely and  thoroughly as possible.  Developing talented students, has become a passion for  me, so that they become stronger, more knowledgeable and analytical thinkers ion  American Kenpo.   The trick is to make the next generation "links" stronger than  mine.   I believe Ed Parker would approve.  Keeping the flame he started alive  and well is a treasure and an honor.    It now [for me] has become my  responsibility and duty to do so.

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 22, 2004)

I know chances are most likely slim to none, but does anyone have any idea where I could find one?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 14, 2004)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> I know chances are most likely slim to none, but does anyone have any idea where I could find one?


I wouldn't have a clue, sorry

:idunno:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 4, 2004)

I found my "smooth front" Accumulative Journal.... so here it is for you guys to see {complete with tabs..} .....


----------

